# Aurora Ice Cream Truck T-Jet



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Did Aurora actually make the Ice Cream Truck in light blue along with the white? I can't seem to find any mention of this color variation in the Beer's slot car book. Thanks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Auto world made it. I think it was release 5. Low production numbers on that group. The ice cream trucks usually are expensive.
I just sold an original on fleabay for $36.99. Missing a few stickers, but overall not a bad truck.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll bet you are talking about the ebay auction w/ a blue ice cream truck in original aurora packaging and listed as original. I saw it too.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Marty said:


> I'll bet you are talking about the ebay auction w/ a blue ice cream truck in original aurora packaging and listed as original. I saw it too.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


So did I. Watching to see where it goes.

Dave


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

No, Aurora did not make a light blue ice cream truck in a thunder jet slot car. Just white.

Randy.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

seen the truck too, if you look at the rear passenger tire you will see blue paint on it, looks nice but a repaint.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive never seen nor heard of any original aurora ice cream trucks in any colors other than white.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought I saw paint on the rear tire also in the picture that I saw also. Just wondered if it was original.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Look at the sloppy running silver accent paint on the rear. Also original had the lights painted red. This one doesn't. Looks to be repainted blue. Someone is not going to be happy with this.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I sent the seller an FYI regarding his auction of the blue GH truck.
He politely responded that the auction was deleted pending a review
for authenticity.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In other words, He needs to turn the right rear tire around and take a new picher... :lol:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I sent him a email about it not being original too
you could see white on the lower body where the blue paint rubbed off
and the interior was white. plus the box was ripped too.
it was bid up pretty high before he ended it due to a error in the description.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Who knows if he knew it or not before (you know all the estate finds out there). But at least he did the right thing and ended it.


----------



## DrSonnheim (Oct 10, 2013)

*I listed that truck!*

Hey guys....I can't believe I actually saw this thread! I actually am the seller of the blue ice cream truck (well, I'm the lister and my boss, Dr. Sonnheim is the owner of them all). From what I can see this WAS a painted white truck but Dr. Sonnheim has an expert coming around in a few weeks and he's going to show him. We have over 7,000 cars that we will be listing (should take a LOOONG time) and due to our unhappiness with ebay, we are selling on Dr. Sonnheim's private auction site (thecollectorgroup) which in the past we have only used it to sell coins and tokens. If you are interested, keep an eye out for the cars we post. Thanks so much for those that let us know about the blue truck!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you can come here anytime with pics to get some educated guesses on value. 
we like pictures.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> you can come here anytime with pics to get some educated guesses on value.
> we like pictures.


And, if there are reasonable prices, they'll sell good here.


----------



## DrSonnheim (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey guys. We have a white one on our private site with the box that has 20 hours left and is at $20.50. We actually sold the blue one offline to a collector. Thanks for your help and I will probably use your expertise in the future!


----------



## DrSonnheim (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, also we will be getting another 50 or so cars up this week. Keep an eye out. Thanks!


----------

